

Ars Technica plagiarizes space history articles - greglindahl
http://thespacereview.com/article/2394/1

======
greglindahl
At least one of the Ars Technica posts was discussed on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5711784)

